

Illuminations 4 Firebug: ExtJS4, YUI3, and Closure Library, & awesome inspecting - sroussey
http://www.illuminations-for-developers.com/blog/article/2011/02/25/36491/What-is-new-in-v1-1-5--ExtJS4--YUI3--and-Closure-Library--and-awesome-inspecting

======
sroussey
Very excited! Hope some of you out there are too... :)

